

2045: A New Era for Humanity [video] - dsego
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01hbkh4hXEk

======
sAuronas
As a city planner/RE developer turned software developer, I am dismayed by how
little attention is paid to basic innovations that would have great impact
and, yet, are never or barely mentioned in these future-tomorrow vids. I won't
dive into a major diatribe, but consider this one technology that has seen
trivial improvements over a period of 100-plus years - the home.

I will pick on one thing: plumbing. Without being tethered to a wastewater
system, we could seriously challenge development patterns and housing/urban
design. I am all for what's to come in, say, bioengineering mitochondria to
end aging but damn if it wouldn't be cool to recycle toilet water in a closed
system and use your own feces for your lawn (planters if you live in an urban
area) -- TODAY!

